# Rhianna



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I've shared a few times how I came to adopt my two girls in June of 2009. How I had, after weeks of deliberation, decided on Penny and a torti named Rhianna. As it turned out, Rhianna had an applicant ahead of me so she went to that home, Nala came into the shelter the next day, and the rest was history.

Well, Rhianna's back at shelter. She was turned into the humane society because the person said they were moving. The HS ran the microchip and found that she had originally been one of our shelter's cats so she came back to us. (We take back any of our shelter cats regardless of how full the shelter is or what health/behavior status the cat is in because we've made a commitment to each of our cats for their lifetimes.)

So now the lovely Rhianna is sitting in an intake cage waiting to be assimilated back into the shelter population and I'm a little bit torn whether I should follow through with the commitment I thought I was making to her five years ago when I wrote her name on my adoption application...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmmm. She is awfully cute! What are your two kitties' personalities like? Are you able to afford another kitty? 
Just brainstorming for you...I'd be tempted


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

It's rather dissapointing to see Rhianna in the HS again, isn't it? I know I'd be, too.  I'd consider her more seriously if I knew her personality would work with my two, and if I had the financial means and space for her. Getting another cat takes a lot of work, though, knowing intros can be lengthy. Doesn't stop Rhianna from looking less adorable, though!

Hope you let us in on what you decide! Best wishes sent for Rhianna in the meantime.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeff, 
If anyone can do this, my money's on you!
I know how much you care about your girls, and just how well they're taken care of!
If Beautiful Rhianna is calling to you...why not give it a shot?!!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I wouldn't take her if it was primarily because I felt an obligation, especially if you think it might cause trouble with Penny and Nala. Someone else made the commitment to Rhianna, and you made a commitment to Nala. 

That said...it seems sort of predestined! And she's awfully cute!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The point that I shouldn't adopt her because of some misplaced notion of owing it to her is very well received. Nor should I adopt because her return seems serendipitous.

But that said, it's still very tempting. As I said before, I had spent weeks meeting cats and narrowing choices before I had decided on Penny and Rhianna, so I know she is a good fit with me personally.

Whether she would fit in with the girls, well, who can say? I have a logistically poor home for introductions. The newcomer would have to be housed in a bathroom, which is barely 100 square feet and no windows, because the rest of the condo is open spaces with no closable rooms. There are times when the balance of just Penny and Nala is delicate, so it would seem to be an invitation for difficulty to add a third personality to the mix. But, I'm capable as a cat person to do the introduction work. I just don't know, with Penny's and Nala's recent health diagnoses, if the timing's right.

In case you can't tell, I'm writing this post in a stream of consciousness trying to find out if I will get closer to a decision while I type. LOL

I'll spend some time with R at the shelter and see if she steals my heart (again). It may be worth it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeff, 
That is a very excellent point, about Penny's and Nala's health...
Maybe the timing's not right...
Or maybe, by some miracle, Rhianna, would just "fit" in everyone's space, with no problems...
You are the only one who can assess the situation...
Whatever you decide, I know it will be well thought out!
Good Luck and a Hug!
Sharon


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

It's been 8 days since the last post. Have you decided or are you still up in the air?


----------

